# EL7041 Motor bleibt stehen FB_Power zeigt Fehler 18000



## twincatter (5 Juni 2012)

Hallo SPSler,

sporadisch bleibt bei einer Linearachse ein Schrittmotor (angesteuert über eine EL7041) stehen. Der Funktionsbaustein MC_Power zeigt die Fehlernummer 18000 an.

Um einen Programmierfehler meinerseits auszuschliessen habe ich den Motor auch über den Systemmanager hin- und herfahren lassen. Auch hier tritt der Fehler sporadisch auf (SPS ist zu diesem Zeitpunkt gestoppt). 
Es ist sogar so, dass die Fehlermeldung auch dann sporadisch auftritt (innerhalb weniger Minuten), wenn kein Fahrauftrag anliegt. Mit Reset kann der Fehler zurückgesetzt werden. Er tritt dann aber wieder nach einigen Minuten auf.

In der Anlage sind 3 weitere EL7041 eingebaut bei denen dieser Effekt nicht auftritt.

Hat jemand eine Idee?

Danke, Michael


----------



## trinitaucher (6 Juni 2012)

Fehler 18000 kommt von der NC und besagt nur, dass die Hardware nicht bereit ist: http://infosys.beckhoff.com/index.p...errcode/html/tcncerrorcodesdrive.htm&id=18544
Also musst du schauen, wieso die Hardware (EL7041) sich abmeldet.

Möglich wäre zB:
- Überlastung
- Spannung bricht ein
- Feldbusfehler

also schaust du:
1. EtherCAT Diagnose zwecks Busfehler (hier steht was allgemeines zur Diagnose: http://infosys.beckhoff.com/index.p...el70x1/html/bt_ec_generalnotes_02.htm&id=7455)
 2. Diagnose der EL7041 (Karteireiter CoE-Online: http://infosys.beckhoff.com/index.p...0x1/html/ex7041_objectdescription.htm&id=7465)
Ggf. Mechanik prüfen


----------



## twincatter (6 Juni 2012)

Hallo Tinitaucher,

erst einmal vielen Dank für Deine Antwort.

Wenn ich mir den STM-Status der Klemme EL7041 anschaue (unter EA-Konfiguration), ist die Variable ready= 1. Soweit ich die Daten der Klemme interpretieren kann wird kein Fehler angezeigt.
Unter NC-Konfiguration Reiter Online der verbundenen Achse mit der betroffenen EL7041 ist die Checkbox für Ready dagegen nicht gecheckt wenn Fehler 18000 auftritt.

Könnte dies ein Feldbusfehler sein?

Danke, Michael


----------



## twincatter (27 Juni 2012)

Hallo Community,

leider konnte auch der Beckhoff-Support unser Problem lösen.
Deshalb sehe ich mich gezwungen das Thema nochmals in diesem Forum anzusprechen.

Problemschilderung:
Sporadisch zeigt eine Klemme EL7041 (Schrittmotoransteuerung) im Systemmanager (NC-Konfiguration, Online) die Fehlernummer 18000 an.
Laut Doku bedeutet dieser Fehler "*Antriebshardware nicht betriebsbereit*"
Auch die orange LED direkt auf der Klemme blinkt kurz auf. Die Klemmenstatus verliert kurzzeitig seinen Ready-Status.

Unter "Diag History" wird Der Fehler "Error Q 1.1.2000 01:01:33 475 ms (0x8002) *Communication aborted*" angezeigt.

Frage: was kann hierfür die Ursache sein?

P.S. der Fehler tritt auch auf wenn das SPS-Programm gestoppt ist. 

Vielen Dank, Michael


----------



## trinitaucher (27 Juni 2012)

twincatter schrieb:


> Laut Doku bedeutet dieser Fehler "*Antriebshardware nicht betriebsbereit*"
> [...]Die Klemmenstatus verliert kurzzeitig seinen Ready-Status.
> [...]*Communication aborted*" angezeigt.
> 
> Frage: was kann hierfür die Ursache sein?


Könnte mich jetzt sebst zitieren 

Es scheint offensichtlich ein Bus- oder Klemmenproblem vorzuliegen.
Also checkst du der Reihenfolge nach:
1. EtherCAT
2. Klemme

Zu 1.:
Lost Frames? Tx/Rx Errors? CRC Fehler?
Haben sich diese Werte nach dem Auftreten des Fehlers vergrößert?


----------



## twincatter (28 Juni 2012)

Hallo trinitaucher,

danke für Deine Antwort.

zu 1.: die Werte für Lost Frames; Tx/Rx Errors; CRC Fehler; ändern sich nicht wenn der Fehler auftritt.

zu 2.: wir haben eine neue Klemme bestellt. Ich hoffe ich bekomme diese Anfang nächster Woche.
         Zum Austausch noch eine Frage:
         Über welchen Weg ist es am einfachsten/sinnvollsten die neue Klemme zu konfigurieren (z.B. auslesen/speichern der Konfiguration der 
         alten Klemme, übertragen der Konfiguration in die neue Klemme).

Vielen Dank nochmals, Michael


----------



## snej (28 Juni 2012)

Wie sieht den deine Hardwarekonfiguration komplett aus? Bekommt die Klemme noch genug Strom über den E-Bus? Leicht zu prüfen in der Hardwarekonfig auf dem Reiter Allgemein deines übergeordneten Ethercat Geräts. Dort sind alle deine Klemmen aufgelistet und ganz rechts ist die Spalte E-Bus(mA). Wenn du dort einen negativen Wert angezeigt bekommst, solltest du eine EL94x0 setzen um den E-Bus aufzufrischen.

Wie sieht es mit deiner TwinCAT Version aus. Benutzt du die aktuellste? Wenn gar nichts hilft, kannst du es ja mal mit einem Firmwareupdate für die Klemme probieren (http://infosys.beckhoff.de/index.ph...lxxxx_tc-sysman_firmwareupdate_04.htm&id=7500) oder du solltest zum Testen mal eine andere EL7041 einsetzen.

Gruß
snej


----------



## twincatter (28 Juni 2012)

Hallo Snej,

danke für Deine Antwort.

Der Stromversorgung ist ok.
Firmwareupdate wurde bereits gemacht.
TwinCAT Version ist aktuell.
Wir haben mehrere EL7041 in der Maschine verbaut. Nur bei einer tritt das Problem auf. Untereinander ausgetauscht habe ich die Klemmen bisher nicht. Sobald ich eine neue Klemme erhalte werde ich die betroffene Klemme austauschen. 

Grüße, Michael


----------



## trinitaucher (28 Juni 2012)

twincatter schrieb:


> Über welchen Weg ist es am einfachsten/sinnvollsten die neue Klemme zu konfigurieren (z.B. auslesen/speichern der Konfiguration der
> alten Klemme, übertragen der Konfiguration in die neue Klemme).


Die Parameter die sich von den Standardwerten unterscheiden und nicht klemmen-/versionsspezifisch sind würde ich unter dem Karteireiter "Startup" eintragen. Dann werden diese Parameter bei jeden Systemstart automatisch in die Klemme geladen. Auch nach einem Klemmentausch. Einfacher und komfortabler geht's nicht.


----------



## twincatter (28 Juni 2012)

Hallo trinitaucher,

danke für diese Antwort.
Dann werde ich das so machen...

Für Dokumentationszwecke würde ich gerne alle Einstellungen in eine Datei abspeichern. Ist dies möglich?

Grüße, Michael


----------



## trinitaucher (28 Juni 2012)

Rechtsklick auf die Startupliste => als XML exportieren.
Geht mit Import genauso.


----------



## twincatter (28 Juni 2012)

Hallo trinitaucher,

ich hätte gerne ALLE Parameter der Klemme exportiert, nicht nur die der Startupliste.
(Falls 'vergessen' wird die Startupliste immer auf dem laufenden zu halten könnten Einstellungen 'verloren' werden Da fände ich es symphatischer vor einem Austausch der Klemme ALLe Parameter zu sichern).

Grüße vom Bodensee, Michael


----------



## trinitaucher (28 Juni 2012)

Wenn ihr Parameter vergesst ist das euer Problem 

Und "ALLE" zu exportieren ist nicht unbedingt sinnvoll, da einige Parameter read-only sind, und andere wiederum gerätespezifisch: Software-/Hardwareversion, irgendwelche Grundeinstellungen, neu hinzugekommene Parameter usw.. Dann würde man die neue Klemme möglicherweise mit falschen oder unpassenden Parametern bespielen.

Die Parameter, die man selbst anfasst, sollte man in die Startupliste packen und diese wie alle anderen Parameter der Maschine auch, vernüftig dokumentieren.


----------



## twincatter (2 Juli 2012)

Hallo SPSler,

nachdem die EL7041 über einen großen Ventilator gekühlt wird, ist die Maschine nun 2 Tage fehlerfrei gelaufen .

Die Klemme hat offensichtlich ein Temperaturproblem.

Danke nochmals für Eure Hilfe, Michael


----------



## twincatter (31 Juli 2012)

Hallo Newsgroup,

um das Thema abzuschliessen und falls jemand ein ähnliches Verhalten festgestellen wird/musste: 
Nach Austausch der EL7041 läuft alles fehlerfrei. Die Schrittmotorklemme war also von Haus aus defekt.

Grüße, Michael


----------

